# RALLY MAY 14/15 - Photos



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have uploaded some photos to the web for you all to see where the rally is to be held next month.

 At present they are listed here: ( click )  If the link doesn't work, go to Motorhome owners pictures and click under Weaver to the album that is nested there.

BUT I have asked Dave to set up a new Album for Rally information/photos etc. and you may find he has moved it when you go to look.

I will also type up the menu and a sample of their blackboard menus which change every few days.

Any information you require, please email me direct at [email protected] and I will try to help

Carol

:wav:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have created the album as requested and moved the photos of The Sportsmans Inn as requested.

Click here for the The Sportsmans Inn album


----------

